# Please Help Upland Am 40



## A.Durrett 83 (Dec 15, 2016)

I recently purchased a upland Am 40 I replaced a pellet stove I have had no luck finding and information on the stove. It is a catalitic stove and I have no experience with them. I am hoping someone has a owners manual they could send me. I have contacted Nu-Tec who have sold to us stove who do not have any info on my stove.


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2016)

Not too much info on this stove. This thread touches on it.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/i-need-help-in-identifying-this-stove.431/


----------



## jetsam (Dec 15, 2016)

It's Yugoslavian! It's got a twin who is a coal stove! The parts warehouse was raided by mystery bandits!

This might not be directly helpful to you, but it is kind of interesting. 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/amity-coal-stove.22784/ (scroll down to post 9 from @NU-TEC Stoves )


(This my the first stove help thread that features Stove Bandits, so I am pretty excited over here.)


----------



## A.Durrett 83 (Dec 16, 2016)

I got it hooked up and the handle that opens the flu was broken. not that big of a deal I just fabricated a new one. It ran us out of the house it was so hot. Temperature is hard to regulate still messing around with the settings I'm thinking about adding a damper in the flu pipe but not sure if I can with the catalitic stove. Any suggestions


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2016)

Check for air leaks around the door gaskets by doing the dollar bill test.


----------



## jetsam (Dec 16, 2016)

I actually found the manual for the 2006 Reading variant of its coal-burning twin. Not sure if that's helpful or not, but at least the air controls may be the same, I guess.

http://readingstove.com/documents/Mahantongo_Manual.pdf

Re: the stove being too hot, look for anywhere extra air could be getting in- especially the door, as begreen said.


----------



## jetsam (Dec 16, 2016)

I just heard from a very helpful gentleman at Reading Stove Company. He didn't have access to the AM-40 manual, but had this to say about its coal burning twin:

_"We purchased the cs45 bodies from NuTec and modified them to create the Mahantongo. NuTec maintained the designs of the stoves and we never saw or had access to any information regarding the AM 40 wood burning stove. 

 To be quite honest, the Mahantongo was not available for very long due to consistency issues with the draft/air flow in the stove bodies.  A decision was made to discontinue this stove due to the erratic quality of the draft system in the stove bodies received.  The manual is still available as support to customers who purchased the stove during the short time it was offered. Some stove bodies are still stored in our shop as it was decided that it would not be good business to sell them given the issues with the last shipment described above."
_
No Stove Bandits in this installment of the story.


----------

